# LME vs DME



## rglnz (23/2/14)

Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on LME vs DME. Most extract recipes I have found call for a combination of both. Is it possible to just use DME - this would make it a bit cheaper, what would the draw backs be, pros, cons etc?


----------



## lukiferj (23/2/14)

Yes. The main thing is to use brewing software to get to your target og. Some people prefer one or the other. I have used both and never found any difference as long as it's fresh. Certainly find dme easier to work with. I hate those cans.


----------



## WWDWD (23/2/14)

I was also wondering about this.

I might switch to using all dry malt extract cos it would be cheaper (if buying 20kg bags at $121... $6/kg).


----------



## damoninja (24/2/14)

WWDWD said:


> I was also wondering about this.
> 
> I might switch to using all dry malt extract cos it would be cheaper (if buying 20kg bags at $121... $6/kg).


I prefer DME mainly for storage, if I only want to use say 100g for a starter then I'll just scoop out what I need and seal the tub back up.


----------



## warra48 (24/2/14)

Agreed you should use some brewing software.
Be aware that liquid malt extract is about 20% water, so you need relatively more than dry malt extract.
BrewMate is a great piece of brewing software. Download it for free, like many on here have done, although I believe a small donation is always welcome.


----------



## Weizguy (24/2/14)

I used to keep a 20kg bag of DME handy, and maybe some wheat DME. Great for easy wort, and stays fresher longer than LME, in my opinion.
I have gone through quite a few boxes over the years, until my evil lhbs allowed to me touch the hard stuff - all-grain brewing...

Works better with brewing software. I use Beersmith, and recommend it highly. I know there are others now, but I figure why change if it works?


----------



## warra48 (24/2/14)

Agree with Les the Weizguy.

I use BeerSmith2, and in my view it's the best brewing software out there at present. However, if you want some simple software that fits the bill for many brewers, then BrewMate is actually pretty good but without the extensive functionality of BeerSmith2.


----------



## damoninja (24/2/14)

warra48 said:


> Agree with Les the Weizguy.
> 
> I use BeerSmith2, and in my view it's the best brewing software out there at present. However, if you want some simple software that fits the bill for many brewers, then BrewMate is actually pretty good but without the extensive functionality of BeerSmith2.


The massive difference that got me to go beersmith over brew mate was impact of mash temps on final gravity. 

Simple or as complex to use as you want it to be!


----------



## rglnz (27/2/14)

Thanks for all the info guys. Are those brewing softwares usable if I am just doing extract brews? I am not set up for all grain


----------



## lukiferj (27/2/14)

Yes definitely good for extract brews. Brew Mate is free and very easy to use so would suggest that to start with 

http://brewmate.net/


----------



## Scobieb (7/3/14)

I brew normally 10 litre batches so DME works for me pretty well


----------



## pat86 (10/3/14)

Can some more seasoned brewers comment on taste / freshness / potential twang of LME vs DME? Or the ability to ferment? Seems like Dark / Amber / Wheat DME is harder to come by.

Has anyone done a comparison before with the same recipe, etc? I'd be interested to know if there was any difference in taste or ferment-ability.

I know I did a batch which had 3kg of LME and the final gravity stopped at 1016. From what I read, sometimes you get worse attenuation with a lot of LME - which could explain why it finished so high. Anyone else noticed this?
I did also use a lot of steeped crystal which could have affected it, since I was using up some left overstuff...

FYI: Recipe was:

3 kg LME (1.5kg Coopers Wheat + 1.5kg Coopers Light LME)
250g Crystal Light 
250g Crystal 60
300gm LDME
Cascade
28g - 60m
24g - 15m
10g - 5m
10g - 0m
22g - Dry

OG 1044
FG 1016
Bry97 (rehydrated)

Pitched at 16C
Fermented @18C for 11 days (raised to 20C for 2 days to try and get it to drop a few points) then CC for a few days


----------



## RobboMC (11/3/14)

dme can be a really bugger to dissolve and creates an obstacle for new brewers. I will never forget the first time I used it, hopeless!

Of course once you are doing a hop boil that issue disappears, but dme does need to be dissolved around 95 deg C, whereas lme will
dissolve into water in a FV at around 50-60 deg C. So lme is easier at the 'dump and stir' level.

And as Pat88 points out there is a wider range of flavours. To go exclusively to dme you need to embrace steeping and specialty grains 
to get the colours and flavours you desire. Of course many brewers ( myself included ) soon find the limitations of the small range and lack
of complexity of lme flavours and go to steeping grains and doing mini-mash anyway.


----------

